# How to value 18k HGEG men's rings?



## Ocean (Feb 16, 2017)

I've figured out that HGEG stands for Heavy Gold Electroplating, which is said to be thicker than most Gold Plating.

I've been offered these rings which are all marked 18k HGEG.

How can I get a rough value on these before buying?

Anyone got an idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 16, 2017)

I dont pay alot for them at all.

The plating is "thicker" but it still doesn't hold its foil shape if processed in nitric. Another downside, is since HGE is usually 18k or 24k its rubbed off the exterior much easier (the ones I see always have wear spots down to bare metal) 
So they are a sulfuric cell or cyanide candidate.

I usually pay 5 or 10 bucks a pound for HGE stuff.
Have yet to get an "exact" yield on them, because I just run them in my sulfuric cell with all my other plated and costume stuff.

I too would like to know if I am paying too much.


----------



## Ocean (Feb 16, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I dont pay alot for them at all.
> 
> The plating is "thicker" but it still doesn't hold its foil shape if processed in nitric. Another downside, is since HGE is usually 18k or 24k its rubbed off the exterior much easier (the ones I see always have wear spots down to bare metal)
> So they are a sulfuric cell or cyanide candidate.
> ...




Thanks Topher!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 16, 2017)

Yep, I agree with Topher. Heavy gold plate is still just gold plate.

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 16, 2017)

HGE marked jewelry requires (by law, I think) 100 microinches (2.5 microns) of gold plating. When the jewelry is new, it should be worth $1.15 - $1.20 for each square inch of surface area that's gold plated, at a $1237 spot. When worn, it will be worth less. If you find any marked Karatclad, it runs exactly the same as HGE. HGE is not plated with real 18K or 14K alloys. Gold plating that LOOKS like 18K or 14K rarely runs lower than 22K. Plated gold alloys are always lighter in color than a cast karat alloy of the same karat.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 16, 2017)

That's good to know!

Thank you very much GSP


----------

